# Hunter becomes hunted - Hunting with wolves



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a story about hunting in the Selway, where there are large numbers of wolves.
http://www.lobowatch.com/WolfImpact.html

I know Jason personally. He and I grew up together in Challis, Idaho, living just a block away, so I've known him for over 30 years.

Its a pretty interesting story and worth a read.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

great read! Thanks


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is nerve racking. So where is Selway?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Wow, that is nerve racking. So where is Selway?


North-Central Idaho, on the Montana border.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmmm...I for one wouldn't show the same restraint that these two did...but then I wouldn't be able to ever share the story.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Great Article!


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if, rather than shooting in the air shots were close enough to them to pepper them with dirt or whatever? Probably end up in federal prison for harassment or something, but maybe they would react even more unpredictable and would immediately go into attack mode? I suspect this new "breed" has no fear because they are very seldom the hunted - always the hunter - and do not know the fear of running for their lives and that angle of self preservation.

I am not sure what I would have done, but with all of them sneaking in and if they had all attacked at once a guy probably wouldn't have a chance, except to maybe take out a couple out beforehand.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Could you get in trouble for shooting a wolf that was attacking you? Self defense? I would imagine if you could prove it (tricky part) you would be fine if you were defending yourself.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks that was a very interesting read. 

I just began archery hunting and I have to admit I have a little paranoia of surprising a bear and having it kick my a** while hunting. I don't think one arrow flung in despiration can do much for protection against a pissed off or scared bear. Now after reading this story I will also have the thought of being hunted by wolves. I have never felt the need or desire to obtain a concealed carry permit until this year while hunting without a gun, now I am more open to it, and I think I will go to class this winter and get one. I realize that a pistol in my backpack will not help much and will be hard to get quickly, but I will feel better somehow.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Last month I spent 10 days moose hunting 12 miles in the Selway-Bitterroot Wilderness. I'v never seen such "jumpy" moose in my life. I saw 4 cow moose the whole time I was there and none of them had calves with them. My buddy saw 1 cow with a calf. The elk we saw were all in the steepest, rockyest terrain around. That being said, We saw no wolves, heard no wolves, found a fairly fresh wolf kill and one day saw wolf tracks on top of our horse tracks. We know there were wolves around but they left us alone. We talked to a couple forest service ladies on our way out and they told us a story that happened to them that is similar to the one in that article. I don't think it scared them as much as it scared those hunters because they are still hiking around in the backcountry by themselves and unarmed as far I as could tell.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a crazy story! I sure hope that doesn't become par for the course and what we can expect in places like the Uintas where I like to hunt, more often that not solo.

lifeisgood - that's the reason I got my concealed carry permit is to legally carry when I'm archery hunting.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Reading Jason's story, reminded me of a time back in the 80s, when hunting just outside of Challis, Idaho. We circled around into a couple of large meadows and along some ridgelines. Experience in the area told us that circling back onto ourselves was a productive way to catch spooked deer that would just circle back. Anyway, we found cougar tracks in our own set of tracks as we came back around. Kind of erie. About an hour later, we saw a deer jump and take off like a rocket and a few seconds later heard the cougar scream as it took down the deer. Probably the freakiest sound I've ever heard in nature. Anyway, it isn't just the wolves - its any predator out there - cougar, bear, or wolf. We are all in competition. And humans are just another animal in the forest. Always have been, and always will be.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

9mm with 2- 17rnd clips full of +p ammo. If they are gonna get me I'm takin as many of them with me as I can.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That's quite a story. One they will never forget and a situation I hope I never find myself in.


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

This story is my nightmare! And I have a two year old who is often out with me. I never go anywhere in the wilderness without a gun because we all know there is more wolves in Utah than anyone with a government payroll will admit to.


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Very interesting story, but not that surprising as of late. Many of my hunter friends in the Montana, Idaho and Wyoming territory feel that the Wolf population is not being delt with properly by the Fish and Game Dept. When you read the stats on how many Elk/deer and cattle each wolf pack takes down per month, it's staggering. The debate over the wolves is interesting to follow. Each side has an unique argument. Having had conversations with many of the men who ranch these areas, I can tell you they would not have used such restraint. They are so fed up with the situation, I am sure they would have taken out as many as would show themselves and left them for the ravens. I can honestly say I do not know what I would have done in the same situation, those guys in the post get kudos for keeping a cool head in a very dicey situation. Well done.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FishNaked said:


> Hmmm...I for one wouldn't show the same restraint that these two did...but then I wouldn't be able to ever share the story.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Funny, i just got back from a week long hunt in the selway unit, i didn't see any wolves, but i saw a lot of their tracks and a lot of their impact... they are successful road hunters, they run up and down the road, cut a track and take off into the trees, where they are then joined by the brethren. the unit has gone from 100% success the last four years to 20% success in our group this year, i was the only one out of 5 very experienced hunters to get lucky, 4 of our five had to eat elk tags too. even the park rangers were saying that the wolves had devistated the area. there were plenty of big cats and bears in the area too though...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that when wolf hunts ever come back that sounding like elk may be good wolf hunting technique. In fact I wonder if they get hunted hard using elk sounds if they will get a bit leery of those sounds and maybe the elk will be able to talk a little bit more in wolf infested areas.

Just a thought.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> I think that when wolf hunts ever come back that sounding like elk may be good wolf hunting technique. In fact I wonder if they get hunted hard using elk sounds if they will get a bit leery of those sounds and maybe the elk will be able to talk a little bit more in wolf infested areas.
> 
> Just a thought.


That is a good thought, sounding like a wolf worked well too! when we would hear them do a locate howl we would mimic it and 9/10 times we would here 2 or 3 more locate howls come in to close the distance, we had them within 50 ft of our tents multiple times, and we never saw them only thier tracks in the snow the next morning.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

duneman101 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > I think that when wolf hunts ever come back that sounding like elk may be good wolf hunting technique. In fact I wonder if they get hunted hard using elk sounds if they will get a bit leery of those sounds and maybe the elk will be able to talk a little bit more in wolf infested areas.
> ...


 :shock: oh my


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

Where did the story go? I wanted to share it with my family


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I hunted bear in Panther Creek just west of Salmon two years ago in the spring, and while going out on a lookout point one evening I bumped a few cow elk. I spotted a BIG black boar and got my spotter out to spend some time planning a route of attack for the morning hunt. As I got up and re-positioned to the next ridge to the west, the cows I had spooked came trotting by me at under 20 yards - they didn't even blink at me being there this time... and I knew something was up. 
I continued on my way to the point I had been heading to, when I heard a strange low moan. I paused to listen, but didn't hear it again. When I got to my new vantage and began glassing my bear up again, I heard the moan again. This time it was much louder than the first. The ridge I was on dropped off very sharply into a low saddle to the west, maybe 800-1000 foot elevation difference, and then back up onto another small mountain approximately 3/4 mile away. After hearing the moan again, I surmised that the sound came from the other hill. I mimicked the sound, to which I received an immediate response... then again about 3 minutes later on my side of the saddle in the dark timber - and it was closign the distance at an alarming rate...

I stood and positioned myself in an old logging road - maybe 25ft wide with a clear view 180 degrees left to right in front of me... what I saw next still chills me. 3 more cow elk came running up the road right at me, passing at under 5 yards with me standing in jeans and white long sleeve sweat shirt in the middle of the road, followed by Shadow. He wasn't 75-100 feet away when he plodded up the road in a direct line towards me. I waved my left arm and hollared as loud as I could "Hey wolf!" and then unshouldered my rifle. "Hey Wolf" I hollared louder and louder as He paused and then continued at me with his head low and slightly ****ed to one side... I raised my rifle and began moving slowly backwards shouting - admittadly scared now at around 50 feet away... flipped off the safe and YELLED "GET OUTTA HERE!" one last time.
My rangefinder wouldn't read the distance to where He'd been standing when I fired into the dirt at His feet. It reads beyond 30 feet.

I now have a Springfield XDM in 9mm with a 19+1 capacity and a concealed carry permit, and I will not worry myself with legalities if this experience should repeat itself.


----------

